# Subwoofer plate amp ideas



## Eodbrad (Oct 10, 2019)

Figured I'd give this area a shot. Soon enough my focal 21wx 8in 4 ohm sub will be coming out of my truck. Instead of selling or letting it sit, I'd like to include it in my living room. I figure a t line box and a plate amp would be pretty simple. The 21wx is rated at 250w @ 4ohms. I currently dont run a sub in my home theater, (klipsch legend KLF 10 as front channels) 

I've looked and Dayton audio has some plate amps that seem to be what I'm looking for. Any suggestions?


----------



## Porsche (Jun 29, 2008)

the dayton plate amps work really well


----------

